
Amazon deforestation officially hits highest level in a decade - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2223798-amazon-deforestation-officially-hits-highest-level-in-a-decade/
======
ga-vu
But the amazon fiiiireeeess... lungs of the eaaaaaaartthhh

